# 6 Month vs 2 Year



## zen!!! (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi,

I am looking to apply to culinary schools within the next couple of months, and I have narrowed my choices to CCA in SF and FCI in NYC. The programs are completely different and I was wondering if anyone might have any opinions on which one they thought would better prepare me to be a chef/owner, since I aspire to eventually own my own restaurant.

Here's what I have thougth about each thus far:

CCA positives: two years would give me a lot of time to learn things, it could be more comprehensive than the 6 month program at FCI, Produce tends to be better in CA, I have thougth about moving west (I currently live in Boston) for a long time. 

CCA negatives: Would the two year program have a lot of fluff that I might not need to know, or have already had while earning my bachelor's in college? 

FCI positives: a 6 month program would allow me to get out into the workplace and start building up experience quicker, it has a food writing program which I am also interested in, they have names like Jaques Pepin and Alice Waters as deans (I know it makes me sound like a bit of a starphucker, but c'mon... it's Alice Waters!).

FCI negatives: it's in NYC, still east, still cold. since it is only six months, will it be as comprehensive as the education I would get from CCA?

Anyone have any thoughts?

ZEN!!!


----------



## benrias (May 2, 2003)

If you hear anything or come to any conclusions, let the rest of us know. I am in the same boat except that I am considering CIA in Northern CA, JW in Colorado, and Le Cordon Bleu in Vegas. 

I live in Vegas, and the LCB program is only 15 months and is has a cheaper cost of living (since I live here with my wife), but it's a new program here in LV and tuition is more expensive generally. 

CIA is two years long and well respected--but its also expensive.

JW has the 1 year "Garnish Your Degree Program" and tuition is relatively less expensive, but cost of living would be higher. 

Anyways, good luck!


----------



## fcialumni (Jan 27, 2005)

yo, I am a recent grad of FCI. I had to move home for personel reasons, but 3/4 of my graduating class got jobs with outstanding restaraunts like perse, nobu, montriche, jo jo, jean jorge............. I don't know what your looking for, but i got a ton from FCI, but don't get confused. You will not see jaque, andre, or alan on an every day basis. Those guys come in once a month at most. Maybe andre, and alan more. If you were to decide to go to FCI I highly recommend that you stay in student housing!!!! I learned alot by living with people that shared the same passion! forgot to mention daniel and db bistro. i have pics of the kitchen and chefs if you want. cooktenstein AIM aol


----------

